# Goodbye Moonshine



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

This is a tribute to my Moonshine, a feral cat it took me 2 years to tame. Strongest bond I think I ever had with an animal. 

YouTube won't allow my song choice to upload with the video, but for full effect I play John Denver's Country Roads, starting at 0:23 seconds in.

YouTube


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Darn, the video says private. I'm not savvy enough to see if there is a work around. As to the bonding with the feral, I agree! We adopted a poor little abandoned girl that had been dumped at 11 years old on the streets. She was shy and declawed Seal Point Himalayan and after 2 weeks of slowly starving, she was down to a little over a pound before she was rescued by a Good Samaritan that spent over $900 nursing her back to health. She bonded with him but he had terrible allergies to her and could not keep her. I adopted her but neither of us realized how deep her bond was or how traumatic the whole experience was for her. It took me a full year before I felt she had bonded with me but that bond - so hard fought and won, was the sweetest love I have ever felt from a cat. We only had her a couple years due to ongoing health issues but she was so sweet that last year of her life.

View attachment 36578


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Needed password?  sorry for your loss


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

ohh, I didn't consider that this was a tribute to his passing! I thought it was just a tribute to him in general. If it's his passing, I am so sorry for your loss!! I didn't want to go without saying. :dis


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

So sorry about your Moonshine. I have a feral that took me a long, long time to bond with, and I worry about her every day, and I have a bond with her like no other bond to my other cats, so I understand what you are saying about that bond. I'm so sorry for your loss. Hopefully you can fix the video to where we can see it, I would love to see it.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

DOOOH! I must have goofed it up when I uploaded it. Doesn't look like I can fix it from my phone (I'm away from my home computer). I'll fix it as soon as I get home.

I have to be getting old because I am getting worse with computers all the time


----------



## smilodon (Jun 30, 2010)

I think I got it: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfdk72Sh2aU


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Looks like he had a big personality and a fun full life. Love the scene when he ran towards the camera really fast. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a handsome guy! Is that a tipped ear? You can tell he was full of personality plus! Sorry for your loss. He is happily waiting for you at the Rainbow bridge. Im sure he will run to you just like the opening shot! Run free sweet boy.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry about the loss of your friend. I love seeing him in a field of flowers. He seemed to love the life he had.


----------



## hrlw817 (Oct 4, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. He looks like he had a wonderful life. Very touching tribute.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a great tribute to Moonshine! He looks like he was a healthy, happy boy with people that loved him very much! Can't ask for more than that!!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry for you - losing a feline friend is horrific. Can't see the pictures but I do think ferals are wonderful when they decide you are theirs.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss  you made such a beautiful tribute to him. He looked very happy and loved. I love how he came running to you in the beginning 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

